# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  βοηθεια ΕΠΙΓΟΝ σηνδεση πυκνωτη σε μοτερ

## stavroskaloxrist

εχω ενα μονοφασικο μοτερ 900w απο γερανακι το οποιο ειχε απανω ενα χειριστιριο για να γυριζει δεξια και αριστερα (επανω/κατω) το οποιο εγω του εφτιαξα ενα αυτοματισμο start-stop μκε 2 ρελε και με μπουτον και με τερματικους διακοπτες για να σταματαει εκει που χρειαζετε.. το θεμα μου τωρα ειναι αλλο.. το μοτερ εχει μια κλεμα με 3 επαφες για την συνδεση του, η μεσαια επαφη ειναι ο ουδετερος και τα δυο ακριανα ειναι φασεις για δεξια και αριστερα ουτος οστε αν δωσεις την φαση στην δεξια επαφη το μοτερ γυριζει δεξια και αν την δωσεις αριστερα γυριζει αριστερα.. λυπον.. εδω ειμαστε τωρα.. εχει και ενα πυκνωτηηηη...!!! αυτος ο πυκνωτης εχει 3 καλωδια (καφε, μαυρο, κοκκινο) πως πρεπει να συνδεθει αυτος ο πυκνωτης επανω στο μοτερ???? πως γινετε?? εχω σπασει το κεφαλι μου απο το μεσιμερι και εχασα και την μιση μερα να φταιει αυτο και δεν μπορο να βγαλω ακρη.. σας παρακαλω δωστε μου μια ληση γιατι θα τρελαθω, αυριο το πρωι πρεπει να το φτιαξω και δεν εχω ιδεα.. απο κει που ο αυτοματισμος με τα 2 ρελε, τις μπουτονιερες και τα ολα του δουλευουν αψωγα, κολησα στο μοτερ που δεν ξεκιναει (και λογικο ειναι αφου δεν του ειχα βαλει τον πυκνωτη) και οπου και να του εδινα φαση αυτο με τα βιας πηγενε μονο κατω(λογο βαρους).. 
ΣΩΣΤΕ ΜΕΕΕ, ΧΑΝΟΜΑΙ..!!!!!!

----------


## αλπινιστης

Πυκνωτης με τρια καλωδια? Κατι δεν παει καλα. Γραφει επανω καποια χωρητικοτητα?
Πιο πολυ μου ακουγεται για γεφυρα που χρησιμοποιειται σε μοτερ με φρενο. Μηπως εχει φρενο και δεν ξεκιναει?
Μια φωτο θα μας βοηθουσε. Αν δεν μπορεις περιεγραψε λιγο το κυκλωμα. Την αναστροφη που την κανει?

----------


## gcostas

παρακαλώ γράφε Ελληνικά,ΌΧΙ  Ελληνικά με Greeklist.

                    Ευχαριστώ
                           Κώστας

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Πυκνωτης με τρια καλωδια? Κατι δεν παει καλα. Γραφει επανω καποια χωρητικοτητα?
> Πιο πολυ μου ακουγεται για γεφυρα που χρησιμοποιειται σε μοτερ με φρενο. Μηπως εχει φρενο και δεν ξεκιναει?
> Μια φωτο θα μας βοηθουσε. Αν δεν μπορεις περιεγραψε λιγο το κυκλωμα. Την αναστροφη που την κανει?



ναι 3 καλωδια εχει (το εχω ξαναδει) ο πυκνωτης εχει 3 καλωδια οπος ειπα και γραφει στο καθε καλωδιο 1,2,c αντιστιχα.. και δεν εχει φρενο οχι.. οπος ειπα την αναστροφη την εκανε το χειριστιριο που ειχε το οποιο εδινε την φαση η στην δεξια επαφη του μοτερ η στην αριστερη..
α επισεις πανω στον πυκνωτη γραφει c 1=29mf c 2=6mf

----------


## leosedf

Σταύρο στην ουσία είναι δύο πυκνωτές, ο ένας είναι 29μF και ο άλλος 6μF, λογικά έχουν κοινό το ένα άκρο τους.
Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον πυκνωτή με τα 29μF θα συνδέσεις το 1 και το C μεταξύ φάση και ουδέτερου.
Αν δεν τα λέω καλά διορθώστε με.
Ο πυκνωτής αυτός δούλευε πριν με το μοτέρ?

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Σταύρο στην ουσία είναι δύο πυκνωτές, ο ένας είναι 29μF και ο άλλος 6μF, λογικά έχουν κοινό το ένα άκρο τους.
> Για να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον πυκνωτή με τα 29μF θα συνδέσεις το 1 και το C μεταξύ φάση και ουδέτερου.
> Αν δεν τα λέω καλά διορθώστε με.
> Ο πυκνωτής αυτός δούλευε πριν με το μοτέρ?



ναι αυτο που λες ισχιει(που ειναι 2 πυκνωτες στην ουσια) ελα ομος που πριν δεν ηταν συνδεμενος καθολου με τον ουδετερο..!!! ο ουδετερος πηγενε μονο στην μεσαια επαφη του μοτερ πουθενα αλλου...!!! και ναι πριν ηταν στο μοτερ συνδεμενος και δουλευε αλλα δεν ξερο πως ακριβος ηταν συνδεμενος! πρωτα μου τα ξυλωσανε και μετα το ειδα!!!

----------


## JOUN

Λογικα τα 29μF ειναι για την κινηση πανω που εχει φορτιο και χρειαζεται ροπη και τα 6μF για την κινηση κατω που πηγαινει μονο του λογω βαρους.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Λογικα τα 29μF ειναι για την κινηση πανω που εχει φορτιο και χρειαζεται ροπη και τα 6μF για την κινηση κατω που πηγαινει μονο του λογω βαρους.



ωραια, λογικα ετσι ειναι, και εγω αυτο σκεφτηκα.. αλλα πως συνδεετε? αφου δεν θελει ουδετερο..???

----------


## αθικτον

Ακου φιλε Σταυρο (καλημερα):
Συνηθως οι τρεις επαφες ειναι φαση,βοηθητικη φαση,ουδετερος.

Δηλαδη απο τη φαση ξεκιναει ενας πυκνωτης και καταληγει στη βοηθητικη φαση.

Για να αντιστραφει η κινηση αλλαζεις μονο τις δυο πρωτες επαφες και αφηνεις τον ουδετερο ως εχει,αλλα αυτη τη φορα συνδεεις τον αλλο πυκνωτη (με καποια πατεντα ρελε).

Στο τυλιγμα με τα λιγα Ω μπαινει,ή φαση ουδετερος (και διπλα η βοηθητικη στα πολλα Ω ,φορα ανοδου),ή βοηθητικη φαση με τον πυκνωτη στα λιγα Ω για αντιστροφη (με την κανονικη φαση στο πολλων Ω τυλιγμα). 

Ευχομαι να το καταφερεις.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

παιδια το εφτιαξα, σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας.. τελικα τα δυο ακρα του πυκνωτη συνδεοντε το ενα στην μια φαση(πανω) και το αλλο στην αλλη φαση (κατω) και το τριτο οπως ειπε και ο γιωργος το συνδεουμε ΜΟΝΟ οταν ανεβαινει (στην φαση παλι αλλα στην φαση που κατεβαινει..!!!! :W00t:  μεσω επαφης ρελε βεβαια..!!!)  πως δουλευει τωρα ετσι δεν μπορο να το καταλαβω.. παντος δουλευει αψωγα..!! και επισεις τελικα καταλαβα οτι και πριν με το χειριστιριο ετσι ακριβος ηταν συνδεμενο!! (εκανα νεκροψια στα κομενα καλωδια!! χαχα)

----------

